

Hidden Portals in Earth's Magnetic Field - mparlane
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/mag-portals.html

======
Iscariott
I'm wondering if portal is the right term to use. Seems like it's bound to be
misinterpreted by some irresponsible reporter.

~~~
whoami22
...well I hoped those "portals" would let us "teleport" & stuff :(

------
frugalfirbolg
It will be interesting to see more details on how these bridges or threads
(I'll avoid calling them portals) affect the magnetosphere, particularly if
they are hidden. Are they responsible for previously unexpected behavior in
the magnetosphere? Are they a navigation hazard for high orbiting craft?

On the other hand, the video and article seem to be reaching for views and the
narration is terrible.

------
ktizo
I wonder if you could somehow ride the field lines when these things snap,
like some sort of cosmic railgun for firing things off into deep space.

